# Live Box / Pare-feu => Au secour !



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je vous expose mon problème qui me hante depuis déjà plusieurs nuits. Tout d'abord je travaille sur un imac g4 17" flat panel avec osX Tiger et je viens de reçevoir une live box Sagem ( F@st 3202) .

Impatient et aimant la langue de shakespear , je ne peux m'empêcher de me procurer les derniers épisodes de mes séries américaines préférées .

Avant je passait par un modem ethernet (Bfocus) et tout se déroulait sans problème . Mais depuis que j'ai installé ma live box (qui est relié par un cable et non par airport) , mes téléchargements se bloquent . L'application Azureus me signale un problème de pare-feu ( ou Nat ?) . :mouais: 

Mes visites sur différents forum ( mac-gé , sur la toile , azureuswiki) ne m'ont pas été utiles , tout du moins je ne comprends rien :rateau:  . Il faudrait apparement que je rentre dans la configuration de la live box , de nouveaux serveurs lan appelés TCP et UDP . Mes connaissances dans le domaines des firewall , addresse Ip fixe ou autres ports sont presque inexistantes  

Je ne comprends rien à la marche à suivre pour que ma live box veuille bien me laisser utiliser Azureus ( ou bit on wheels : application découverte durant mes fouilles sur la toile) .  

En bref comment faire pour enlever le pare feu de la live box pour faire en sorte que des applications ( pas forcément légales,  il est vrai  ) de torrent puissent fonctionner .  

Merci à tous de m'avoir lu


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2006)

il n'y a pas que le parefeu qui peu te bloquer les applis. il y a aussi le routeur. 

ces appli ont besoin d'un port bien particulier pour fonctionner. je m'explique.

Qund tu es connect&#233; &#224; internet, ton ordi utilise un port pour chaque service. le mail utilise le n°23, le FTP le n°21, le web le n°80..... il y a 65536 ports dispo. chaque appli &#224; son port.

un coupe feu a pour premiere fonction de fermer les ports non utilis&#233;s.

on en reviens &#224; notre livebox qui fait routeur.
admettons que une de tes appli utilises le port 5000.
Des paquets arrive depuis internet sur ce port 5000 sur la livebox. la livebox ne sait pas vers ou envoyer ces paquets, car plusieurs ordis peuvent &#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; elle, donc quel ordis a demand&#233; ce paquet sur le port 5000 ?

le seul moyen et de mapper la livebox. c'est &#224; dire que tu vas sp&#233;cifier dans la livebox que tu veux que les paquets arrivant sur le port 5000 soient diriger vers le port de la machine, identifi&#233; par son adress IP.
Comme tu le disais, il faut que tu rentres dans la livebox afin de cr&#233;er le serveur, qui est ton ordi.

je crois que Azureus utilise le port 5880. mais &#224; voir... (dans les preferences d'Azureus)

essaye avec ces nouvelles infos, qui j'espere sont claires, et n'h&#233;sites pas &#224; demander si n'arrives &#224; rediriger les ports de la livebox.


j'ai trouv&#233; un tuto pour mapper des ports sur une livebox : 
mapper livebox tuto


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

Tiens pendant que j'y suis, je pose LA question qui me turlupine depuis quelque temps.... et si 2 Macs utilisent simultan&#233;ment Azureus (dans le cas &#233;voqu&#233. Commetn la LiveBox peut-elle savoir quels sont les paquets re&#231;us sur le port 5880 &#224; router vers le Mac n&#176;1, et ceux &#224; router vers le Mac n&#176;2 ???


----------



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

Merci infiniment  

Je teste de suite avec tes explications et le lien que tu m'as donn&#233; . 
Merci

Ps: seul mon  rdinateur utilise ma live box ( avec de temps en temps un portable qui profite du wi-fi mais qui n'utilise pas Azureus)


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens pendant que j'y suis, je pose LA question qui me turlupine depuis quelque temps.... et si 2 Macs utilisent simultanément Azureus (dans le cas évoqué). Commetn la LiveBox peut-elle savoir quels sont les paquets reçus sur le port 5880 à router vers le Mac n°1, et ceux à router vers le Mac n°2 ???



Je me pose la meme question !!!!! je n'ai jamais été confronté au cas pour l'instant. mais je crois qu'il faudrait mettre ces 2 ordis sur 2 plages d'adresses IP differentes et mapper en fonction des 2 plages : 

1 ordi en 192.168.1.x
1 ordi en 192.168.2.x

ça reste une hypothèse...


----------



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

Si seulement &#231;a marchait du premier coup :rateau: 

Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de azureus ( onglet connexion) il n'y a de marqu&#233; que "port d'&#233;coute TCP entrant : 39892" . J'ai ouvert la configuration de ma live Box (onglet Serveur LAN) puis ajouter un serveur avec un protocole TCP avec comme port 39892 au port 39892" 

N'ayant pas de protocole udp sp&#233;cifi&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'azureus , je n'ai pas cr&#233;er de serveur LAN udp dans la live box ...

(j'ai l'impression d'utiliser un vocabulaire que je ne ma&#238;trise pas , j'esp&#232;re que j'arrive &#224; me faire comprendre ... )

J'ai fait la m&#234;me manipulation pour Bit on Whels qui avait le port 6881 d'attribu&#233; .

J'ai donc dans les serveurs Lan de ma live Box 2 nouvelles colones : une pour azureus en Tcp = 39892, et une pour bit on wheels avec tcp = 6881 ...

Mais rien ne marche , mes applications ne t&#233;l&#233;chargent m&#234;me pas 0,000001ko/s  

Azureus me dit : UnPnp: Mapping 'POrt entrant de donn&#233;es des clients (UDP/39892)' a &#233;chou&#233;
On me parle de Udp maintenant , mais il n'y a rien l&#224; dessus dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Azureus ( qui est installer en configuration d&#233;butant ) ...

D&#233;sol&#233; mais je suis bloqu&#233; et je ne sais plus quoi faire ... dur , dur d'&#234;tre un noob ... surtout quand les t&#233;l&#233;chargement s'arr&#232;tent &#224; 97,9%


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2006)

au vu de ce que tu me dis, (et c'est clair), la config au niveau du mappage de port et bonne.

Par contre as tu v&#233;rifier ton parafeu ? celui de la livebox et aussi celui du mac ! car ce n'est as tout de configurer le Livebox si toi de ton cot&#233; tu bloques les ports sur ton mac. pour cela direction preferences systemes, partage et coupe feu.


----------



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est une des premi&#232;res choses que j'avais faites , mon coupe-feu est d&#233;sactiv&#233; ... ( de toute fa&#231;on si j'ai bien retenu ce que j'ai lu sur le net , le firewall du mac est d&#233;sactiv&#233; de base)

Est ce que je dois ajouter dans ma configuration Live Box un port Udp en lien avec Azureus ? Si oui , je ne sais pas quelle valeur entrer au port udp ...  

Qu'est ce que j'&#233;tais bien avec mon modem ethernet B-focus 

Merci pour toutes ces aides Zyrol


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2006)

Essayes de faire la meme chose pour les port UDP. avec le meme numero de port, j'ai fait quelque recherche sur le net et certains ont r&#233;ussi comme &#231;a.

V&#233;rifie bien dans les preferences d'azureus quels sont le num&#233;ro de ports.

Ensuite, m&#233;fie toi, car il mesemble (je n'utilise pas azureus ou d'autre logiciel du genre) qu'il faut un certain temps avant le download rapide arrive, non ?


----------



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

Il faut effectivement un certain temps avant que le download arrive &#224; sa vitesse de croisi&#232;re, mais cel&#224; prend en g&#233;n&#233;ral quelques minutes .

Apr&#232;s quelques minutes justement , Azureus me dit que "DHT est derri&#232;re un pare-feu" ... :rateau: et message d'avertissement me dis justement : If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 39892 UDP open . Decentralised tracking requires this" .
Donc logiquement Tcp=Udp=39892 . Je vais de ce pas cr&#233;er un autre serveur lan dans la live box avec un udp de 39892 &#224; 39892 tout comme pour le Tcp . 

Merci encore Zyrol ( tr&#232;s sympa la vid&#233;o de kayak au passage )


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2006)

ok essaye &#231;a, et tiens moi au courant.


----------



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de le faire , et ça ne télécharge toujours pas (Azureus ne trouve pas de source) : Message erreur: "UpnP:Mapping ' Port entrant de données des clients (UDP/39892)' a echoué" ... c'est à n'y rien comprendre ... et toujours ce :" DHT derrière un pare feu "....

Pourtant tout à l'air bien configuré dans la live box ... de plus mes recherhces sur le net ne m'ammènent à aucune solutions ... Etrange , étrange


----------



## Zyrol (18 Septembre 2006)

Bon le probleme se situe au niveau de l'Upnp,

essaye d'activer ce service, j'ai trouver un tuto pour &#231;a et tiens moi au courant : 

http://www.porciello.com/inventel/upnp.htm


----------



## papomay (18 Septembre 2006)

Merci , mais cette manipulation n'est possible qu'avec windows xp (aucune fonction d'activation/désactivation de l'unpn dans la configuration de la live box Sagem) . De plus j'avais trouver aussi quelque chose sur l'unpn dans un forum en lien direct avec azureus . Certains conseillaient de l'activer et d'autres non dans les préférences de l'application . 

 Dans les deux cas , j'ai toujours un problème de connection et de téléchargement avec les applications azureus et bit on wheels ... :sleep: , c'est au point mort 

Je viens sérieusement à me demander s'il est possible d'utiliser ces applications avec Tiger et une livebox Sagem (F@st 3202) . :mouais: 

En tout cas merci pour tout Zyrol . 

Est ce que quelqu'un arrive à faire ce que je n'arrive pas à faire ???


----------



## papomay (21 Septembre 2006)

Mon probl&#232;me de pare feu avec azureus (ou bit on wheels) et ma livebox Sagem n'a toujours pas trouv&#233; de solution . 

&#192; tout hazard , j'ai telecharg&#233; et essay&#233; Xtorrent et Transmission ... Grande surprise car tout marche sans probl&#232;me :love: 

Les t&#233;l&#233;chargements tournent parfaitement  

Je n'y comprends plus rien du coup car il y a toujours un pare-feu dans la live box , et apparement Xtorrent et transmission semblent passer outre ce bloquage. Alors que Azureus et Bit on Wheels n'y arrivent pas ... :mouais: 

Est ce que ces deux applications vont marcher jusqu'&#224; ce que mon FAI se rende compte que beaucoup de donn&#233;es entrent et sortent sur ma ligne ? Ou alors ces softs arrivent comme des grands &#224; faire des pieds de nez &#224; ma livebox et son pare-feu ?  

Bref , si quelqu'un rencontre le m&#234;me genre de probl&#232;me avec une livebox et Azureus ou Bit on wheels , qu'il essaye ces deux applications :
- http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19378 (Tranmission)
- http://web.mac.com/eric.morand/iWeb/Rev.C/Rev.C/Rev.C.html (Xtorrent : avec moteur de recherche int&#233;gr&#233; et en fran&#231;ais  )

Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens pendant que j'y suis, je pose LA question qui me turlupine depuis quelque temps.... et si 2 Macs utilisent simultanément Azureus (dans le cas évoqué). Commetn la LiveBox peut-elle savoir quels sont les paquets reçus sur le port 5880 à router vers le Mac n°1, et ceux à router vers le Mac n°2 ???


 
Autre discussion mais j'ai pas encore tout comprit...


----------

